# How many bags of Amazonia for a 60-P tank?



## jlramir5 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hey guys, I am trying to put in my order for Amazonia and Amazonia powder top layer... 

But I cant figure out how many bags I need for a 60-P (roughly 17 gallon tank). 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Assuming your ADA 60-P (17.4g) has these dimensions of 24'' long, 12'' long, and 14'' tall, and you want a minimum of 2 inches deep here is the maths:

Volume of space substrate will take up:
24" long x 12" wide x 2 inches deep = 576 cubic inches

Cubic inches to metric:
576 cubic inches = 9438.9 cubic cm

Volume in cm to liters of liquid water:
1 cubic cm = 1 mL and there are 1000 mL in 1 liter, so

9.4389 Liters of substrate needed for 2 inches, or if you round, 9.4 liters.

If you want 2.5 inches you need 11.8 liters, round up to 12 liters.

So either a 9 L bag of substrate or a 9L and a 3 L will get you all set.

Hope this helps.


----------



## lilobee (Mar 28, 2012)

Love the math here! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## zchauvin (Jul 28, 2011)

You sat there and thought up and typed all that crap for what?? How about, get a bag or two and one bag powder and pour how much you need!! Lol 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------

